# Valentine's Gift for Girl Freind



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking to buy WSD bicycle for my girl freind. She is relatively fit (5'4", 123 lbs). She is very active and loves a physical challenge. I hoping to get her ride Century in September. I have about a $1000 to spend. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I would probably take a picture of a bike, put it in a card and give it to her with flowers. When she opens the card, tell her you want to buy her a bike. Take her to your LBS and let her test ride. Then buy what fits her.


----------



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Buff ... Your'e right,she can pick the bike herself, rather than buying something she may not want to ride. Great idea


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, can I be your girlfriend? I'm male but I shave my legs


----------



## redsled660 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey! I'm doing the exact same thing! The GF has already ridden, and fallen in love with the bike, so all I am going to do is bring it to her. Found a great deal on a Madone 6.2! Sure helps to have a great relationship with the LBS. They are all in on it, and she doesnt even suspect........


----------



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going with Buff's idea ....flowers, dinner, and a gift box with picture of a WSD Specialized from the LBS. I sure hope she is excited about as I am giving it to her.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the Orbea women's bikes and the Treks.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Tauntonian said:


> I hoping to get her ride Century in September.


I think buying her a bike is a great idea, but I'd just caution against delivering the gift with built-in expectations. Let her figure out what kind of cyclist she is first, get used to the bike, and set some of her own goals at (which you can then cheer her on to achieve).

Also check out Cannondale. They have some great WSDs (if that's what she needs). Your LBS can help determine if a WSD is the best fit for her body.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trek WSD's are great. At the moment I have 5. BTW, I'm a male but what fits, fits.


----------



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. Her and I have been out a few times in the past year, I have a hybrid she rides. I am going to let the guys at the LBS and her make all the decisions, i'll just pay for it. We both like physical challenges and she told me one time she would love to attempt to ride a 100 miles. I'm not sure how serious she was at the time, but i guess I am going to find out.


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

Many years ago I built my girlfriend a bike. Even though swimming was her main sport, we often rode together. Many years later, I gave her a picture of a bike and she picked out a nice carbon bike for her 40th birthday. She enjoys riding, but we rarely ride together ... After all, someone has to be home with our girls! Good luck with the gift, I'm sure she will enjoy it!


----------

